# Why Obama's connection to Wright is troubling



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI77cU3jsFs&feature=related]YouTube - SHOCKING Obama words: what he really thinks of white folks[/ame]

I wonder why the media passes over his book.....


----------



## Luissa (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> YouTube - SHOCKING Obama words: what he really thinks of white folks
> 
> I wonder why the media passes over his book.....


I see another scared little sheep!


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> YouTube - SHOCKING Obama words: what he really thinks of white folks
> 
> I wonder why the media passes over his book.....



pssstt... did you miss the entire Democractic primary?  This constant lie that the media has overlooked Wright is ridiculous.  

Perhaps you Repubs should've been paying closer attention back in Feb/March/April/May of this year when Clinton was harping on these thing and so was Fox and other media outlets.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Lies matter!


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 5, 2008)

Lies matter?

Tell that to McCain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Lies matter!



 of course they matter, when that's all you have to run on.  They matter A LOT.  

Do ya'll really want to drag up prior associations of the candidates?  that's not really a game you will win.

What happens if some PAC group brings up McCain's statements against his government?  what happens if some PAC group brings up McCain's many friends and associates who have been convicted of crimes?  How about we paint McCain as a possible pervert simply because he belongs to the same party as closeted homos and pedophiles?  do you want to play that game, really?


----------



## Luissa (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> pssstt... did you miss the entire Democractic primary?  This constant lie that the media has overlooked Wright is ridiculous.
> 
> Perhaps you Repubs should've been paying closer attention back in Feb/March/April/May of this year when Clinton was harping on these thing and so was Fox and other media outlets.


I tried to rep you but I most of not repped eight people since I rep'd you last!
They are just grasping at straws now!


----------



## Missourian (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2008)

As Bill Maher said, "The great thing about America is that we don't listen to our religious leaders."


----------



## jillian (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> YouTube - SHOCKING Obama words: what he really thinks of white folks
> 
> I wonder why the media passes over his book.....



Do you even think about your credibility? lol...


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 5, 2008)

My grandmother is "a typical white person".

Obama, Spring 2008


----------



## Annie (Oct 5, 2008)

Interesting how the Obama folk keep alluding to Keating, forgetting that the media played that to the hilt. McCain was exonerated, though faulted for being naive. He learned though, becoming one of the toughest senators on banking; which is probably why he was warning about Fannie and Freddie so far in advance of the problems.

Now let's take a closer look at the current crisis. Who has praised Haines and had both him and Johnson as advisors? Who was the second largest political recipient of Fannie donations, though only in the Senate less than 2 years when the money dried up?


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

jillian said:


> Do you even think about your credibility? lol...



Don't you care that a man who describes the white race as menacing could hold the highest office in this country?LOL


----------



## jillian (Oct 5, 2008)

YEah, but Kathianne, we're talking about guilt by association, not actual guilt, aren't we? I mean, heck, even the McCain spammers wouldnt try to say that Obama himself was guilty of anything.

So if one is fair game, the other is. Personally, I think Palin made a huge mistake...and McCain made a huger mistake letting her go there... he has too many skeletons in his closet.

Personally, I'd rather talk about the economy...and McCain's screw ups over the past two weeks; and Palin's being out of her league.

But the repubs don't want to talk about those things cause they can't.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> pssstt... did you miss the entire Democractic primary?  This constant lie that the media has overlooked Wright is ridiculous.
> 
> Perhaps you Repubs should've been paying closer attention back in Feb/March/April/May of this year when Clinton was harping on these thing and so was Fox and other media outlets.



Perhaps you could show more than a handful of articles describing Obama's racist comments in his book, 'Dreams from my Father'?


----------



## jillian (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Don't you care that a man who describes the white race as menacing could hold the highest office in this country?LOL



why the laugh? are you asking a question?

besides, I think we both know that you're being dishonest...

BTW, how do you feel voting for someone who belongs to a church where they believe in casting out "witches"...and speaking in tongue... and bringing about the armageddon  so she can be airlifted direct to heaven.

Now THOSE things are dangerous. Grow up.


----------



## Annie (Oct 5, 2008)

jillian said:


> YEah, but Kathianne, we're talking about guilt by association, not actual guilt, aren't we? I mean, heck, even the McCain spammers wouldnt try to say that Obama himself was guilty of anything.
> 
> So if one is fair game, the other is. Personally, I think Palin made a huge mistake...and McCain made a huger mistake letting her go there... he has too many skeletons in his closet.
> 
> ...



Actually Jillian, perhaps more than 'guilt by association' that the Obama talking points demand. In fact it seems more than plausible that Ayers was attracted to Obama and vice versa because Obama does agree with Ayers in the 80's, not in the 60's. The idea of using schools to radicalize the young seems right up his alley. See the Obama youth videos. See his work with Acorn and Woods.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> of course they matter, when that's all you have to run on.  They matter A LOT.
> 
> Do ya'll really want to drag up prior associations of the candidates?  that's not really a game you will win.
> 
> What happens if some PAC group brings up McCain's statements against his government?  what happens if some PAC group brings up McCain's many friends and associates who have been convicted of crimes?  How about we paint McCain as a possible pervert simply because he belongs to the same party as closeted homos and pedophiles?  do you want to play that game, really?






sure it is! that's why obamalama threatens all those who bring forth information on his ties to Ayers


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> YouTube - SHOCKING Obama words: what he really thinks of white folks
> 
> I wonder why the media passes over his book.....



About Obama: 



> In his heart, we know he's Wright.


----------



## bigdaddygtr (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> YouTube - SHOCKING Obama words: what he really thinks of white folks
> 
> I wonder why the media passes over his book.....



I smell someone whose trying so hard cause his Grandpa and stripper ticket ain't gonna happen

I tell you, Winston Churchill wouldn't be acting like this, but what do you know about him except for that quote you have


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Perhaps you could show more than a handful of articles describing Obama's racist comments in his book, 'Dreams from my Father'?



his comments taken out of context, can be twisted to appear racist.  Anyone who has read the book knows they weren't racist, either intentionally or unintentionally.

Ya'll can lie and twist shit all you want.  You are losing based on the actually issues that matter to the voters so you have to go the only route you know how, negative. 

The problem you'll have with that is McCain has some pretty negative stuff in his background that he'd be better off having left there.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

jillian said:


> why the laugh? are you asking a question?
> 
> besides, I think we both know that you're being dishonest...
> 
> ...



Nice deflection, how do you feel about putting a man in the highest office that describes the white race as menacing?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> his comments taken out of context, can be twisted to appear racist.  Anyone who has read the book knows they weren't racist, either intentionally or unintentionally.
> 
> Ya'll can lie and twist shit all you want.  You are losing based on the actually issues that matter to the voters so you have to go the only route you know how, negative.
> 
> *The problem you'll have with that is McCain has some pretty negative stuff in his background that he'd be better off having left there.*






in the immortal words of George W Bush.. ""Bring it on!"


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> his comments taken out of context, can be twisted to appear racist.  Anyone who has read the book knows they weren't racist, either intentionally or unintentionally.
> 
> Ya'll can lie and twist shit all you want.  You are losing based on the actually issues that matter to the voters so you have to go the only route you know how, negative.
> 
> The problem you'll have with that is McCain has some pretty negative stuff in his background that he'd be better off having left there.



Maybe you can explain why he described the white race as menacing and how that wouldn't effect his policies? Maybe you could explain why he rejected his mother's race at a young age? Let's start with those two...


----------



## Annie (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> his comments taken out of context, can be twisted to appear racist.  Anyone who has read the book knows they weren't racist, either intentionally or unintentionally.
> 
> Ya'll can lie and twist shit all you want.  You are losing based on the actually issues that matter to the voters so you have to go the only route you know how, negative.
> 
> The problem you'll have with that is McCain has some pretty negative stuff in his background that he'd be better off having left there.



I've read both. The comments are racist, that is if it's possible for an elite black to be racist?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Nice deflection, how do you feel about putting a man in the highest office that describes the white race as menacing?




well considering the history of whites, I'm not sure how anyone can disagree with him, if in fact that's what he said... which you know it's not.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> his comments taken out of context, can be twisted to appear racist.  Anyone who has read the book knows they weren't racist, either intentionally or unintentionally.
> 
> Ya'll can lie and twist shit all you want.  You are losing based on the actually issues that matter to the voters so you have to go the only route you know how, negative.
> 
> The problem you'll have with that is McCain has some pretty negative stuff in his background that he'd be better off having left there.






Put it in context for us please!


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> well considering the history of whites, I'm not sure how anyone can disagree with him, if in fact that's what he said... which you know it's not.



So your defense against the comments is that whites can be thought of as menacing? I understand, now if the media would just ask the questions, Obama would drop in the polls like a rock.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

I heard his voice on tape say it and she says no he didn't say it..


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I heard his voice on tape say it and she says no he didn't say it..



I can't believe that the media is so hell bent on electing a racist. There has been very little coverage of his book and the racist comments that the book contains.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> well considering the history of whites, I'm not sure how anyone can disagree with him, if in fact that's what he said... *which you know it's not.*



pg. xv in the introduction of 'Dreams from my Father' Obama writes...."for I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of twelve or thirteen, when I began to suspect by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites"...

There's more racist quotes in the book if you would like I could look up the page numbers for you?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

It seems as it turns out that a lot is to be about "projection." These cries of racism from blacks against whites might just be a smoke screen to cover up their own dirty little secrets huh?


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> It seems as it turns out that a lot is to be about "projection." These cries of racism from blacks against whites might just be a smoke screen to cover up their own dirty little secrets huh?



Just come to the South (unless you're already here).  Black racism is rampant.  That's one reason why black-on-white crime is so much higher than white-on-black.


----------



## jillian (Oct 5, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Just come to the South (unless you're already here).  Black racism is rampant.  That's one reason why black-on-white crime is so much higher than white-on-black.



That's a total lie... black on black crime is most common.

Damn, you can't even tell the truth about this?



> While African Americans comprise 12% of the U.S. population, 45% of all murder victims in 2002 were African American, 91% of whom were killed by African Americans. Nationally, homicide is the leading cause of death for black men and second leading cause of death for black women ages 15-24.



Black On Black Crime Coalition

And you wonder why black people avoid the republican party like the plague?


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 5, 2008)

jillian said:


> That's a total lie... black on black crime is most common.
> 
> Damn, you can't even tell the truth about this?
> 
> ...



You're having trouble focusing again, Jillian.  I'm talking about black-on-white verses white-on-black crime.  I never said anything about black-on-black crime.  Focus.


----------



## greenpartyaz (Oct 5, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwkb9_zB2Pg]YouTube - Palin Witchcraft[/ame]


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> You're having trouble focusing again, Jillian.  I'm talking about black-on-white verses white-on-black crime.  I never said anything about black-on-black crime.  Focus.



More racist comments, in Obama's own words....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4y9_JtYErI&feature=related]YouTube - DREAMS FROM MY FATHER MEDIA COVER UP[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> More racist comments, in Obama's own words....
> 
> YouTube - DREAMS FROM MY FATHER MEDIA COVER UP





"Jewish Doctors were injecting black babies with aids? Sounds to me like he heard those sermons.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> "Jewish Doctors were injecting black babies with aids? Sounds to me like he heard those sermons.



You think so? What would ever make you think that?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> YouTube - SHOCKING Obama words: what he really thinks of white folks
> 
> I wonder why the media passes over his book.....




First, have you even read the book?  I know you haven't, and if you say you have you're lying. 

All you've seen of it, is some snippet that was edited and taken out of context on some youtube video. 

Wow, that really makes you an expert on what the book actually says - not. 

For those who aren't complete partisan hacks, the entire narrative that contains this "white people" quote was printed in the times, link below.  

Its actually an excellent read, with a narrative and style of creative writing that George Bush and John McCain could only dream of having the talent to write. 

And its a somber and profound self evaluation of growing up as a black kid and being surrounded and confused by bigotry on all sides - black and white.   Its actually a good read, and I recommend it - its honest, truthful, and more profound than the self serving shit most politicians write in their books. 

Obama: my lessons in racism - Times Online


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> First, have you even read the book?  I know you haven't, and if you say you have you're lying.
> 
> All you've seen of it, is some snippet that was edited and taken out of context on some youtube video.
> 
> ...



I have read the book, I have it right here, let me know if you want page numbers. I will gladly provide all of the page numbers from the book?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> First, have you even read the book?  I know you haven't, and if you say you have you're lying.
> 
> All you've seen of it, is some snippet that was edited and taken out of context on some youtube video.
> 
> ...






well what did he mean when he said "Jewish doctors injected black babies with the aids virus"?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Nice deflection, how do you feel about putting a man in the highest office that describes the white race as menacing?



How do you feel about putting a man in office who describes the Vietnamese as "gooks"?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> How do you feel about putting a man in office who describes the Vietnamese as "gooks"?






would that be the man they tortured for five years?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> would that be the man they tortured for five years?



Would Obama be of the race that whites enslaved for several hundred years?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Would Obama be of the race that whites enslaved for several hundred years?






Obama was a slave? Really?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> pg. xv in the introduction of 'Dreams from my Father' Obama writes...."for I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of twelve or thirteen, when I began to suspect by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites"...
> 
> There's more racist quotes in the book if you would like I could look up the page numbers for you?



so it's racist of Obama to feel like by "advertising" his mother's race he was someone trying to "sell himself to whites"?  



okay.... 

you see racists comments BECAUSE that's what you WANT to see, not because that is what he meant.  

You have no idea what kind of struggles he went through as a bi-racial young man (before it was common) struggling to find himself and where he belonged in this world.  

and WHY have you read his book if you have no use for him?  Do you waste a lot of time reading the books of people you have no respect for?  That seems like such a waste of energy and time on your part.  But then, when you are fuels by hate and have nothing else to hold onto...that's what gets you through every day.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Obama was a slave? Really?



I'm sorry, did I say that?   No I didn't.

Nice strawman.   Try again?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> so it's racist of Obama to feel like by "advertising" his mother's race he was someone trying to "sell himself to whites"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao, I missed that he said that.   Hilarious.   Wow...you mean someone who is bi-racial has to deal with racial issues Jreeves?    Omg, he is sooo racist.  I mean why can't he be like you, who just doesn't even see race, right?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> I'm sorry, did I say that?   No I didn't.
> 
> Nice strawman.   Try again?




well what did you mean? McCain was a prisoner for five years.
Obama has never been a slave.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> so it's racist of Obama to feel like by "advertising" his mother's race he was someone trying to "sell himself to whites"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







very ignorant!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

first she rages cause ya haven't read the book then is outraged cause ya read the book..

can't win for losing can ya?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I have read the book, I have it right here, let me know if you want page numbers. I will gladly provide all of the page numbers from the book?




Try honesty some time.  You might like it. 

I don't believe for a second that a McCain-loving hack like you, ran out and bought Obama's book and read it cover to cover. 

I'm sure you're getting the text from obama's book off the internet.  I'm sure the chapters have all been reproduced on the web. 


Silence is right, you're seeing "racism" where it doesn't exist, because that's what you want to see.  That's what you _need_ to see. 

Anyone who isn't a Bush loving hack, and has read excerpts of that book, can identify with it, and recognize it for what it is:  a relatively well written and profound self-evaluation of growing up as a biracial kid and experiencing confusion from the bigotry and racial labeling that comes from all sides. 

From what I've read, its actually one of the more mature and introspective books I've ever seen a politician write.  Most politicians write self serving bullshit propaganda narratives that glorify themselves.


----------



## Isolde (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> well what did you mean? McCain was a prisoner for five years.
> Obama has never been a slave.



The problem is that Obama is not only of the race that was enslaved by the whites, he is also of the race that enslaved the blacks. He must be one very conflicted individual.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Try honesty some time.  You might like it.
> 
> I don't believe for a second that a McCain-loving hack like you, ran out and bought Obama's book and read it cover to cover.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> well what did you mean? McCain was a prisoner for five years.
> Obama has never been a slave.



Wait so the legacy of slavery didn't effect him at all?

Interesting claim that.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

Isolde said:


> The problem is that Obama is not only of the race that was enslaved by the whites, he is also of the race that enslaved the blacks. He must be one very conflicted individual.



He was growing up.   Hence his writing on race.   Hence the bullshit about "omg hes racist cause race used to be an issue for him".


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> first she rages cause ya haven't read the book then is outraged cause ya read the book..
> 
> can't win for losing can ya?



you, willow are a liar.  

FactCheck.org: Did Obama write that he would "stand with the Muslims" and that he nurses a "pervasive sense of grievance and animosity" toward whites?

here is the actual quote which you lifted your one little line from

Actual quote from "Dreams from My Father" [pg. xv]:



> *When people who don't know me well, black or white, discover my background (and it is usually a discovery, for I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of twelve or thirteen, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites), I see the split-second adjustments they have to make, the searching of my eyes for some telltale sign. * They no longer know who I am. Privately, they guess at my troubled heart, I suppose - the mixed blood, the divided soul, the ghostly image of the tragic mulatto trapped between two worlds. And if I were to explain that no, the tragedy is not mine, or at least not mine alone, it is yours, sons and daughters of Plymouth Rock and Ellis Island, it is yours, children of Africa, it is the tragedy of both my wife's six-year-old cousin and his white first grade classmates, so that you need not guess at what troubles me, it's on the nightly news for all to see, and that if we could acknowledge at least that much then the tragic cycle begins to break down...well, I suspect that I sound incurably naive, wedded to lost hopes, like those Communists who peddle their newspapers on the fringes of various college towns. Or worse, I sound like I'm trying to hide from myself.



try to not be such a disingenuous douchebag willow...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Wait so the legacy of slavery didn't effect him at all?
> 
> Interesting claim that.





Except that his father was a Kenyan and never a slave, nor any of his relatives, his mom was white and never a slave. So slavery had nothing to do with Obama.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> you, willow are a liar.
> 
> FactCheck.org: Did Obama write that he would "stand with the Muslims" and that he nurses a "pervasive sense of grievance and animosity" toward whites?
> 
> ...








I know, I don't think I could get through my day without being called a liar.. 
and a douchebag.


I heard his little voice.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> you, willow are a liar.
> 
> FactCheck.org: Did Obama write that he would "stand with the Muslims" and that he nurses a "pervasive sense of grievance and animosity" toward whites?
> 
> ...





what line are you talking about???


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Except that his father was a Kenyan and never a slave, nor any of his relatives, his mom was white and never a slave. So slavery had nothing to do with Obama.



Umm thats nice.   Also irrelevant.   Obama was a biracial kid in America growing up.   If you don't think slavery and racial politics of long ago has an effect on that life, you are hopelessly, hopelessly naive.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Umm thats nice.   Also irrelevant.   Obama was a biracial kid in America growing up.   If you don't think slavery and racial politics of long ago has an effect on that life, you are hopelessly, hopelessly naive.





I'm quite certain that it did as evidenced in his writings. So, no not naive at all. I get it.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

how do you lie so easily jreeves   It's like a sport to you, really.  

You think nothing of making false claims and even when confronted with the hard evidence that you are lying you still hold steadfast to the lie.  Is that out of ignorance or stubborness or both?  

You make claims that Obama is a racist when in fact he's said nothing that would give merit to your claim.  Yet, you still insist on making that claim.  That reminds me of another group of people hell bent on turning the tide in their favor...the Nazis.  They lied and continued to lie, even in the face of the truth, until finally they had convinced enough people that the lie was the truth.  

They preyed on the ignorant people, either too stupid or to lazy to find the facts.  And those stupid people followed them and ended up doing horrible, unspeakable things to innocent people.  Because someone started a lie and other people repeated that lie, even when they knew it was a lie.  

you are the worst form of political hack jreeves.  you think nothing is off limits as long as you get the outcome you want.  You can't win the race with the facts and the truth so you lie.  and you're okay lying as long as you win.  Winning is all you care about.  Nothing more.  It's a game to you.  You care nothing about the future of this country or the future generations.  You want to smear Obama because you'd rather destroy a man of good character who gives hope and promise to millions then to admit that your candidate just isn't good enough.  

you don't care that McCain is a total sell-out.  You don't care that McCain has the morals of an alley cat.  You don't care that he's as dishonest as the day is long.  

you'd rather help elect a man who knowingly lies than elect a man who dares to challenge the political establishment.  

I feel sorry for people like you jreeves.  you are the worst possible example of humanity.  Your hatred runs so deep that you would cut off your own arm rather than be honest.


----------



## greenpartyaz (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> so it's racist of Obama to feel like by "advertising" his mother's race he was someone trying to "sell himself to whites"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I read a lot of others books I don't agree with, or particularly like very much, because I learn a lot about them. If I just read books that agree with my own political ideology, I wouldn't learn very much.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> How do you feel about putting a man in office who describes the Vietnamese as "gooks"?



You mean as describing his captors as gooks...I probably would have called them much more.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> how do you lie so easily willow?   It's like a sport to you, really.
> 
> You think nothing of making false claims and even when confronted with the hard evidence that you are lying you still hold steadfast to the lie.  Is that out of ignorance or stubborness or both?
> 
> ...






what claim did I make? come forth woman come forth


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Would Obama be of the race that whites enslaved for several hundred years?



So you agree, whites are menacing, your message is understood loud and clear.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> what claim did I make? come forth woman come forth



I think I confused you with jreeves.  He quoted something out of context and said he showed Obama was racist.  I will edit my post but it applies to Jreeves if not to you....


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> I think I confused you with jreeves.  He quoted something out of context and said he showed Obama was racist.  I will edit my post but it applies to Jreeves if not to you....








Thank You, I think!


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

greenpartyaz said:


> Actually I read a lot of others books I don't agree with, or particularly like very much, because I learn a lot about them. If I just read books that agree with my own political ideology, I wouldn't learn very much.



do you also take what those people say and twist and turn it to make your agenda for you?  if you do, then you are as guilty as those here.  If you only read it to get additional information and the gleen some kind of understanding about those you disagree with then that is different.


----------



## oreo (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah Geez--does anyone really believe Obama when he says he never heard his Pastor of 20 years talk like that.  GIVE ME A BREAK!

Pastor Wright couldn't keep that mouth shut for 5 minutes let alone 20 long years.

The only one who is lying here, is Barack Obama.  He is trying to disguise himself.

Obama attended this church out of free choice.  He did it because he believes what his pastor says about this country, about "the White man".

_For crying out loud take off those blinders!_


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I'm quite certain that it did as evidenced in his writings. So, no not naive at all. I get it.



Stop lying. 

You never ran out, bought Obama's book, took it home, and read it cover to cover. 

No way you did. 

So you actually don't know what the fuck you're talking about.   All you've seen are out of context snippets, put up on some wingnut website.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

oreo said:


> Ah Geez--does anyone really believe Obama when he says he never heard his Pastor of 20 years talk like that.  GIVE ME A BREAK!
> 
> Pastor Wright couldn't keep that mouth shut for 5 minutes let alone 20 long years.
> 
> ...





That's never gonna happen it is much more convenient for them to call us lying douchebags, and racists.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

oreo said:


> Ah Geez--does anyone really believe Obama when he says he never heard his Pastor of 20 years talk like that.  GIVE ME A BREAK!
> 
> Pastor Wright couldn't keep that mouth shut for 5 minutes let alone 20 long years.
> 
> ...



just like Palin believes that there are witches huh oreo?  

at least Wright's beliefs about the "white man" could be seen as based in historical reality... what exactly are Rev Muey (spelling?) beliefs based on?  He laid fucking hands on her and prayed that she be protected from WITCHES!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> You never ran out, bought Obama's book, took it home, and read it cover to cover.
> 
> ...





except he put that book on tape and I heard him say it...


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> You mean as describing his captors as gooks...I probably would have called them much more.



Gooks is a racial slur that applies not only to his captors, no matter what McCain may wish.

And nice to see you justify racism.   Guess its not so bad after all, eh? 



> So you agree, whites are menacing, your message is understood loud and clear.



Umm what?   Nice strawman there, but try to make them a little bit less transparently and obviously ridiculously false next time.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> You never ran out, bought Obama's book, took it home, and read it cover to cover.
> 
> ...






Fucking idiot, I was agreeing with the other guy that slavery affected Obama. What a dipshit you are. 

But I heard his voice on the video..ayep


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

oreo said:


> Ah Geez--does anyone really believe Obama when he says he never heard his Pastor of 20 years talk like that.  GIVE ME A BREAK!
> 
> Pastor Wright couldn't keep that mouth shut for 5 minutes let alone 20 long years.
> 
> ...




Why did Sarah Palin and her husband associate with a political party who advocated sedition and treason against the United States, and who's leader said this:



> "The fires of hell are frozen glaciers compared to my *hatred* for the American government."
> 
> "And I won't be buried under their damn flag. I'll be buried in Dawson. And when Alaska is an independent nation they can bring my bones home."
> 
> "I'm an Alaskan, not an American. *I've got no use for America or her damned institutions." *




Todd Palin was a member of that Party for years, and Sarah Palin routinely courted them. 


Does that bother you?

Or, are you just a complete partisan hack, with no guiding principles?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Gooks is a racial slur that applies not only to his captors, no matter what McCain may wish.
> 
> And nice to see you justify racism.   Guess its not so bad after all, eh?
> 
> ...






why can't he justify racism? You do.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> why can't he justify racism? You do.



Because he is bitching, whining, moaning, name-calling, and spewing over the idea that Obama is a racist.   But of course you would ignore that, eh?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Because he is bitching, whining, moaning, name-calling, and spewing over the idea that Obama is a racist.   But of course you would ignore that, eh?






you don't think it's possible that Obama could be a little racist?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Why did Sarah Palin and her husband associate with a political party who advocated sedition and treason against the United States, and who's leader said this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






What does Sarah Palin have to do with this conversation.?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> except he put that book on tape and I heard him say it...




So you ran out and bought Obama's book on tape. 

I think your lying. 

I think what you heard, was a short, out of context snippet of audio that World Net Daily, or some wingnut site put up for you to hear. 


You would seem a lot more honest, if you just said you really have no idea what context Obama was writing in.  All you heard was a ten second audio snippet on a rightwing site.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> you don't think it's possible that Obama could be a little racist?



Sure its possible.   Almost everyone is a "little racist".   But I highly highly doubt Obama has any sort of allegiance towards one race, a preference towards one race, or anything of that sort that would have any impact on his policies.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> So you ran out and bought Obama's book on tape.
> 
> I think your lying.
> 
> ...





Well, I've asked twice for those of you in the know to put it in context. Yes, I think I did.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> What does Sarah Palin have to do with this conversation.?



Exposing hypocrisy.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> So you ran out and bought Obama's book on tape.
> 
> I think your lying.
> 
> ...






Oh, and it may interest you to know that I don't give a shit if you think I'm honest or not..  So if you care to put it in context whydoncha?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> except he put that book on tape and I heard him say it...



see willow, you're doing exactly what I said you were doing.  Read the quote and take it in context and tell us again how what he's saying is racist.  

and did you actually sit and listen to Obama read his book?  wow.... impressive for someone who would seem to hate the very sound of Obama's voice...



> Well, I've asked twice for those of you in the know to put it in context. Yes, I think I did.



I gave the exact quote Willow, out of which that line was lifted.  Are you choosing to ignore it or did you not see it?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Sure its possible.   Almost everyone is a "little racist".   But I highly highly doubt Obama has any sort of allegiance towards one race, a preference towards one race, or anything of that sort that would have any impact on his policies.





come on Larkin. Look at his lifelong career. I'm not saying that's a bad thing either. But you are the one naive if you don't think there's a preference. Now as to whether or not those preferences will be reflected in his policies remains to be seen. I hope he meant it when he said "One America"


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> what line are you talking about???



its kind of funny... do you not follow the threads you post in willow?  are you here merely spewing shit like a dog with uncontrolled diarrhrea?  

Jreeves gave a quote... out of context... you're agreeing with him that you heard Obama say it and apparently you don't even know what fucking quote we're talking about?  really?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> come on Larkin. Look at his lifelong career.



Oh?  And which part of his lifelong career shows he has an allegiance to blacks over whites?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Oh?  And which part of his lifelong career shows he has an allegiance to blacks over whites?



I'm sure it's the fact that he went back to the South side of Chicago and helped those who had lost their jobs and helped register blacks to vote instead of going to work on Wall Street for the big corporations which are run predominately by rich old white men.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Oh?  And which part of his lifelong career shows he has an allegiance to blacks over whites?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> I'm sure it's the fact that he went back to the South side of Chicago and helped those who had lost their jobs and helped register blacks to vote instead of going to work on Wall Street for the big corporations which are run predominately by rich old white men.



How racist of him!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> its kind of funny... do you not follow the threads you post in willow?  are you here merely spewing shit like a dog with uncontrolled diarrhrea?
> 
> Jreeves gave a quote... out of context... you're agreeing with him that you heard Obama say it and apparently you don't even know what fucking quote we're talking about?  really?






You are a bona fide idiot, first you tell me you had me mixed up and here you are back attacking me for something I never said. What a freaking idiot you are.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> You are a bona fide idiot, first you tell me you had me mixed up and here you are back attacking me for something I never said. What a freaking idiot you are.



you claimed you HEARD him say it on tape... 

are you saying that in context of what he said surrounding the quote in question, that you still think it's racist?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> you claimed you HEARD him say it on tape...
> 
> are you saying that in context of what he said surrounding the quote in question, that you still think it's racist?






did you listen to the tape? Did I say it was racist? Have you had too much to drink?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> did you listen to the tape? Did I say it was racist? Have you had too much to drink?



 you one of those people who round robbins aren't you?  you say something and then say something else and then act all confused when someone calls you out on the things you've said.

I put the quote into context for you willow.  if you can read that quote and still see a racist comment then my opinion that you're a disingenuous fuck holds true.  

here are some other made up quotes from Obama's book that apparently paint him as a racist:

These went out in an email and were debunked by factcheck.org



> Misleading Obama E-mail:
> "In His Own Words"
> 
> The last quote tells all we need to know! Be sure and read that one!
> ...



let the debunking begin:



> Anyone looking for Barack Obama's real sentiments about whites, blacks and Muslims won't find them in this scurrilous collection of falsified, doctored and context-free "quotations." The e-mail claims to feature words taken from Obama's books, "The Audacity of Hope" (2006) and "Dreams from My Father" (1995, republished in 2004). But we found that two of the quotes are false, and others have been manipulated or taken out of context.
> 
> We have received many inquiries about this from readers whose suspicions were aroused, with good reason. Aside from the fact that the e-mail incorrectly cites the title of Obama's book as "Dreams of My Father," rather than "Dreams from My Father," you may have noticed that none of the quotes in this e-mail contain page references. This should be a sign to any reader that the author is trying to pull a fast one, betting that you won't take the time to read through all 806 pages of Obama's books to get to the facts.
> 
> ...



*Misleading e-mail: *From Dreams of My Father : "I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity against my mother's race."

_*Actual quote from "Dreams from My Father": Nothing like this quote appears in Obama's books.*_



> The Obama campaign states that this quote does not appear in Obama's book "Dreams from My Father." *We carefully looked through that book, as well as "The Audacity of Hope," and found nothing similar. The popular urban legends reference site Snopes.com comes to the same conclusion*. Snopes also notes that a similar quote does appear in an unfavorable review of "Dreams from My Father" that was published in the March 2007 issue of The American Conservative. *But the words are those of the reviewer, Steve Sailer, not Obama.*
> 
> _*Steve Sailer*: He inherited his fathers penetrating intelligence; was raised mostly by his loving liberal white grandparents in multiracial, laid-back Hawaii, where Americas normal race rules never applied; and received a superb private school education. And yet, at least through age 33 when he wrote Dreams from My Father, *he found solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity against his mothers race*._​We find that this e-mail takes the personal opinion of a conservative author and falsely presents it as a confession by Obama.
> 
> A second false quote has Obama saying he would "stand with the Muslims," words that don't appear in his book. What he actually said is that he would stand with American immigrants from Pakistan or Arab countries should they be faced with something like the forced detention of Japanese-American families in World War II:



*Misleading e-mail*: From Audacity of Hope: "I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction."

*Actual quote from "The Audacity of Hope" [pg. 261]:* Of course, not all my conversations in immigrant communities follow this easy pattern. In the wake of 9/11, *my meetings with Arab and Pakistani Americans, for example, have a more urgent quality, for the stories of detentions and FBI questioning and hard stares from neighbors have shaken their sense of security and belonging*. They have been reminded that the history of immigration in this country has a dark underbelly; they need specific assurances that their citizenship really means something, that America has learned the right lessons from the Japanese internments during World War II, and that _*I will stand with them should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.*_ 



> Obama did not say he would side with "the Muslims," which could easily be read as meaning he would side with the world's Muslim population even if it meant working outside the best interests of the United States. He said he would side with "them," referring back to his mention of immigrant communities and specifically to "Arab and Pakistani Americans." Furthermore, he was speaking of an "ugly direction" like the mass internment of Japanese Americans.
> 
> This false quote goes hand in hand with the equally false rumor that Obama is a Muslim.
> 
> ...



*Misleading e-mail: *From Dreams of My Father: "I never emulate white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my father's image, the black man, son of Africa, that I'd packed all the attributes I sought in myself, the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, Dubois and Mandela."

*Actual quote from "Dreams from My Father" [pg. 220]: *Yes, I'd seen weakness in other men - Gramps and his disappointments, Lolo and his compromise. _But these men had become object lessons for me, men I might love but never emulate, white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my father's image, the black man, son of Africa, that I'd packed all the attributes I sought in myself, the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela_. And if later I saw that the black men I knew - Frank or Ray or Will or Rafiq - fell short of such lofty standards; if I had learned to respect these men for the struggles they went through, recognizing them as my own - *my father's voice had nevertheless remained untainted, inspiring, rebuking, granting or withholding approval.*  You do not work hard enough, Barry. You must help in your people's struggle. Wake up, black man!



> The e-mail cuts out important words, changing the quote's meaning. Gone is the notion that he "might love" white or brown men. Gone also is that Obama was speaking not of white or brown men generally, but specifically about "these men," his white, maternal grandfather Stanley Dunham and his Indonesian stepfather Lolo Soetoro. The doctored quote makes it appear as though Obama said he would never emulate any white or brown man, based on their race.
> 
> Gone as well is Obama's admission that his black friends sometimes "fell short of [the] lofty standards" of black role models like Martin Luther King and Nelson Mandela.
> 
> ...



*Misleading e-mail: From Dreams of My Father: "*There was something about him that made me wary, a little too sure of himself, maybe. And white."

*Actual quote from "Dreams from My Father" [pgs. 141-142]: *Now he was trying to pull urban blacks and suburban whites together around a plan to save manufacturing jobs in metropolitan Chicago. He needed somebody to work with him, he said. Somebody black. ...

He offered to start me off at ten thousand dollars the first year, with a two-thousand-dollar travel allowance to buy a car; the salary would go up if things worked out. After he was gone, I took the long way home, along the East River promenade, and tried to figure out what to make of the man. He was smart, I decided. He seemed committed to his work. *Still, there was something about him that made me wary. A little too sure of himself, maybe. And white - he'd said himself that that was a problem.  *



> The e-mail's edited quote makes it appear as if Obama is left with an unfavorable opinion of someone based on race. *The full quote shows that Obama's mention of Marty Kaufman's race is made only after Kaufman raises it as a potential problem in light of his consideration to hire Obama for a job on a community organizing drive. *
> Obama took the job. "Kaufman" is actually a pseudonym. Obama told Chicago Sun-Times reporter Lynn Sweet that the man's real name was Gerald Kellman, who was Obama's boss at his first job in Chicago as a community organizer at the Calumet Community Religious Conference. Obama worked for him for three years before going on to law school. Kellman has said of Obama: "One of the remarkable things is how well he listens to people who are opposed to him."
> 
> *Context, Please​*
> Other quotes in the e-mail are offered without their full context, which we offer here.



this is the quote from jreeves:

*Misleading e-mail*: From Dreams of My Father: "I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites."

*Actual quote from "Dreams from My Father" [pg. xv]: *When people who don't know me well, black or white, discover my background (and it is usually a discovery, for I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of twelve or thirteen, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites), I see the split-second adjustments they have to make, the searching of my eyes for some telltale sign. They no longer know who I am. Privately, they guess at my troubled heart, I suppose - the mixed blood, the divided soul, the ghostly image of the tragic mulatto trapped between two worlds. And if I were to explain that no, the tragedy is not mine, or at least not mine alone, it is yours, sons and daughters of Plymouth Rock and Ellis Island, it is yours, children of Africa, it is the tragedy of both my wife's six-year-old cousin and his white first grade classmates, so that you need not guess at what troubles me, it's on the nightly news for all to see, and that if we could acknowledge at least that much then the tragic cycle begins to break down...well, I suspect that I sound incurably naive, wedded to lost hopes, like those Communists who peddle their newspapers on the fringes of various college towns. Or worse, I sound like I'm trying to hide from myself. 



> On its own, the quote can be interpreted as Obama rejecting his white heritage and, by extension, the entire white population. But, *in full context, the statement is part of Obama's assessment of "black or white" individuals' first impressions of him as a person of mixed race. *
> And finally ...



*Misleading e-mail:* From Dreams of My Father : ; "It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names."

*Actual quote from "Dreams from My Father" [pg. 100-101]: *To avoid being mistaken for a sellout, I chose my friends carefully. The more politically active black students. The foreign students. The Chicanos. The Marxist professors and structural feminists and punk-rock performance poets. We smoked cigarettes and wore leather jackets. At night, in the dorms, we discussed necolonialism, Franz Fanon, Eurocentrism, and patriarchy. When we ground out our cigarettes in the hallway carpet or set our stereos so loud that the walls began to shake, we were resisting bourgeois society's stifling constraints. We weren't indifferent or careless or insecure. We were alienated.  But this strategy alone couldn't provide the distance I wanted, from Joyce or my past. After all, there were thousands of so-called campus radicals, most of them white and tenured and happily tolerated. No, it remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.  



> On its own, the quote makes Obama appear racially militant. Whereas, *in full context, the quote illustrates Obama's confusion over his race and cultural heritage*. This is emphasized in the preceding paragraph, where Obama describes himself as someone compensating for insecurity in his "racial credentials."




* these were quoted and provided for those who refuse to follow links and/or acknowledge that people like jreeves lie as easily as they breath and providing a "quote" and a page number doesn't mean shit when you can take things our of context or make them up as you please!


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

Jrreeves totally owned by Silence. 

I guess we proved one thing.  JrReeves was lying his ass off that he ran out to the bookstore, bought Obama's book, and read it cover to cover. 

JrReeves was instead repeating rightwing bullshit he got from wingnut emails and neocon websites. 

I know I'll never believe JrReeves again.  He likes to lie apparently.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> so it's racist of Obama to feel like by "advertising" his mother's race he was someone trying to "sell himself to whites"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't have such a shallow definition of advertise....
advertising definition |Dictionary.com
ad·ver·tise-to call attention to, in a boastful or ostentatious manner: Stop advertising yourself! 

I see what is right in front of my nose, just because you fail to see it isn't my fault....


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> you one of those people who round robbins aren't you?  you say something and then say something else and then act all confused when someone calls you out on the things you've said.
> 
> I put the quote into context for you willow.  if you can read that quote and still see a racist comment then my opinion that you're a disingenuous fuck holds true.
> 
> ...






you have no idea how many people are getting a chuckle out of your idiocy.





Kerry on!


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> you one of those people who round robbins aren't you?  you say something and then say something else and then act all confused when someone calls you out on the things you've said.
> 
> I put the quote into context for you willow.  if you can read that quote and still see a racist comment then my opinion that you're a disingenuous fuck holds true.
> 
> ...



Where is your link?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Where is your link?






she didn't listen to the tape, she just went and copied and pasted. Too funny.


As Huckabee says all you need to know about Obama is in three A's

Ayers
Alinsky
ACORN


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Where is your link?




Silence I am still waiting for a link to your 'Factcheck.org material'? Anyway this article should shed some light on his comments.....

I suppose this was a right wing smear campaign too?
I have read the book, anyone who is going to vote for Obama should read the book for themselves, 'Dreams from my Father'. Make your own conclusions. In my opinion, the man is a racist, nothing in the book provides context for these inflammatory comments. 
?Trapped between two worlds? - Examiner.com

*Sen. Barack Obama, the only major black candidate in the 2008 presidential race, has spent much of his life anguishing over his mixed-race heritage and self-described racial obsessions.*

Descended from a white American mother and black Kenyan father, the Illinois Democrat once wrote: He was black as pitch, my mother white as milk.

In his first memoir, Dreams from My Father, Obama observed that when people discover his mixed-race heritage, they make assumptions about the mixed blood, the divided soul, the ghostly image of the tragic mulatto trapped between two worlds.

Indeed, Obama acknowledges feeling tormented for much of his life by the constant, crippling fear that I didn't belong somehow, that unless I dodged and hid and pretended to be something I wasn't, I would forever remain an outsider, with the rest of the world, black and white, always standing in judgment.

*Obama's views on race are certain to be an issue in the upcoming presidential campaign, according to Princeton University professor Melissa Harris-Lacewell, who specializes in African-American politics*.

Theres no question that race and all the permutations that its going to take for Obama are going to be central issues, she predicted.

Although Obama was raised by his mother, he identified more closely with the race of his father, who left the family when Obama was 2.

*I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites, he wrote.*
Yet, even through high school, he continued to vacillate between the twin strands of his racial identity.

I learned to slip back and forth between my black and white worlds, he wrote in Dreams. One of those tricks I had learned: People were satisfied so long as you were courteous and smiled and made no sudden moves. They were more than satisfied; they were relieved  such a pleasant surprise to find a well-mannered young black man who didn't seem angry all the time.

Although Obama spent various portions of his youth living with his white maternal grandfather and Indonesian stepfather, he vowed that he would never emulate white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my fathers image, the black man, son of Africa, that Id packed all the attributes I sought in myself, the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela.

Obama wrote that in high school, he and a black friend would sometimes speak disparagingly about white folks this or white folks that, and I would suddenly remember my mother's smile, and the words that I spoke would seem awkward and false.

As a result, he concluded that certain whites could be excluded from the general category of our distrust.

Donna Brazile, who managed former Vice President Al Gores presidential campaign in 2000, said Obama's feelings of distrust toward most whites and doubts about himself are fairly typical for black Americans.

He was a young man trying to discover, trying to accept, trying to come to grips with his background, she explained. In the process, he had to really make some statements that are hurtful, maybe. But I think they're more insightful than anything.

During college, Obama disapproved of what he called other half-breeds who gravitated toward whites instead of blacks. And yet after college, he once fell in love with a white woman, only to push her away when he concluded he would have to assimilate into her world, not the other way around. He later married a black woman.

Such candid racial revelations abound in Dreams, which was first published in 1995, when Obama was 34 and not yet in politics. By the time he ran for his Senate seat in 2004, he observed of that first memoir: Certain passages have proven to be inconvenient politically.

Thus, in his second memoir, The Audacity of Hope, which was published last year, Obama adopted a more conciliatory, even upbeat tone when discussing race. Noting his multiracial family, he wrote in the new book: *Ive never had the option of restricting my loyalties on the basis of race, or measuring my worth on the basis of tribe.*
This appears to contradict certain passages in his first memoir, including a description of black student life at Occidental College in Los Angeles.

There were enough of us on campus to constitute a tribe, and when it came to hanging out many of us chose to function like a tribe, staying close together, traveling in packs, he wrote. It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.

He added: *To avoid being mistaken for a sellout, I chose my friends carefully. The more politically active black students. The foreign students. The Chicanos. The Marxist professors and structural feminists.*

Obama said he and other blacks were careful not to second-guess their own racial identity in front of whites.

*To admit our doubt and confusion to whites, to open up our psyches to general examination by those who had caused so much of the damage in the first place, seemed ludicrous, itself an expression of self-hatred, he wrote.*After his sophomore year, Obama transferred to Columbia University. Later, looking back on his years in New York City, he recalled: I had grown accustomed, everywhere, to suspicions between the races.

His pessimism about race relations seemed to pervade his worldview.

The emotion between the races could never be pure, he laments in Dreams. Even love was tarnished by the desire to find in the other some element that was missing in ourselves. Whether we sought out our demons or salvation, the other race would always remain just that: menacing, alien, and apart.

After graduating from college, Obama eventually went to Chicago to interview for a job as a community organizer. His racial attitudes came into play as he sized up the man who would become his boss.

There was something about him that made me wary, Obama wrote. A little too sure of himself, maybe. And white.

Harris-Lacewell said such expressions of distrust toward whites will not hurt Obama in the Democratic presidential primaries, which are dominated by liberal voters.

To win the Democratic nomination, he's got to get a part of the progressive, anti-war, white folks, she said. And those white folks tend to be suspicious of any black person who wouldnt be suspicious of white people.

Such liberals would have little basis for suspicion after reading some of *Obamas conclusions about the white race, which he once described as that ghostly figure that haunted black dreams.*
That hate hadn't gone away, he wrote, blaming white people  some cruel, some ignorant, sometimes a single face, sometimes just a faceless image of a system claiming power over our lives.

Obamas racial suspicions were not always limited to whites. For example, after making his first visit to Kenya, he wrote of being disappointed to learn that his paternal grandfather had been a servant to rich whites.

He wrote in Dreams that the revelation caused ugly words to flash across my mind. Uncle Tom. Collaborator. House ******.

Such blunt and provocative observations about race are largely absent from Obamas second memoir.

I have witnessed a profound shift in race relations in my lifetime, he wrote in Audacity. I insist that things have gotten better.

An adolescent confrontation

Barack Obama recalls punching out the first boy who called me a coon in seventh grade.

I gave him a bloody nose, Obama wrote in his first memoir, Dreams from My Father.

Whydya do that? the boy said through tears of surprise, according to Obama.

It was not the first time young Obama would be subjected to racial slurs. He recalled an assistant basketball coach in high school referring to a group of black men as *******.

I told him  with a fury that surprised even me  to shut up, Obama wrote.

There are black people, and there are *******, the coach explained, according to Obama. Those guys were *******.

Obama answered with contempt.

'There are white folks and then there are ignorant motherf---ers like you, I had finally told the coach before walking off the court, he wrote.


----------



## jillian (Oct 5, 2008)

And?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Where is your link?



two pages back asswipe.. it's called factcheck.org 

and willow, trust me you are the only person who looks like an idiot for taking things out of context and attempting to apply meaning that isn't there.  It's typical tactics of someone who has nothing but dishonesty and low ball scams to rely on.

I don't listen to books on tape willow... I know how to read... 

too bad you'd rather listen to what is probably a doctored or edited clip from a book on tape than take the quote in its entirety and see what he really said.  

you and jreeves are both pathetic fucks.  

but keep going... McCain has all but destroyed his honor and character with his classless negative campaigning...his minons only serve to bring him down further...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> two pages back asswipe.. it's called factcheck.org
> 
> and willow, trust me you are the only person who looks like an idiot for taking things out of context and attempting to apply meaning that isn't there.  It's typical tactics of someone who has nothing but dishonesty and low ball scams to rely on.





I listened to the tape asswipe.. It is in his own words..


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> two pages back asswipe.. it's called factcheck.org
> 
> and willow, trust me you are the only person who looks like an idiot for taking things out of context and attempting to apply meaning that isn't there.  It's typical tactics of someone who has nothing but dishonesty and low ball scams to rely on.
> 
> ...




I guess you have nothing to say to the article that clearly quotes the book? Of course some of those quotes in the link you posted are incorrect. I posted an article from the examiner, what do you say?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I listened to the tape asswipe.. It is in his own words..




where did you get the tape?  did you buy his book on tape?  or did you get the clip from a website?  if you got it from a website, care to share the link? 

and did he say the entire quote as written in the book?  if so, then you clearly have a comprehension problem as it is obvious what he is saying has nothing to do with being a racist.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> where did you get the tape?  did you buy his book on tape?  or did you get the clip from a website?  if you got it from a website, care to share the link?
> 
> and did he say the entire quote as written in the book?  if so, then you clearly have a comprehension problem as it is obvious what he is saying has nothing to do with being a racist.






hey asswipe. The link is at the beginning of this thread.. jesus fuck


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> where did you get the tape?  did you buy his book on tape?  or did you get the clip from a website?  if you got it from a website, care to share the link?
> 
> and did he say the entire quote as written in the book?  if so, then you clearly have a comprehension problem as it is obvious what he is saying has nothing to do with being a racist.



That is not what the examiner article states....

*Obama's views on race are certain to be an issue in the upcoming presidential campaign, according to Princeton University professor Melissa Harris-Lacewell, who specializes in African-American politics.*
Omg...how much more of a non-partisan source do you need?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> That is not what the examiner article states....
> 
> *Obama's views on race are certain to be an issue in the upcoming presidential campaign, according to Princeton University professor Melissa Harris-Lacewell, who specializes in African-American politics.*
> Omg...how much more of a non-partisan source do you need?



but apparently they aren't... given his lead in the polls with less than 30 days to go before the election 

I think ya'll wish there was more to this story than there is... keep trying...I'm sure you and the five idiots on this board who believe this shit can make a difference....

btw...factcheck.org is the most reputable source for disputing bullshit claims.. no bullshit link or story you might've provided will carry more weight than factcheck.org.  sorry... no dice


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> YouTube - SHOCKING Obama words: what he really thinks of white folks
> 
> I wonder why the media passes over his book.....



snips taken out of context to generate a result.

It's bullshit parlor tricks.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> snips taken out of context to generate a result.
> 
> It's bullshit parlor tricks.





then for the third time put it in context. If you know.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> then for the third time put it in context. If you know.



tell me the quote you want in context.  I gave you the context of the original quote provided by Jreeves.  

if you have another one you want clarified you'll have to be more specific.  

but I think you know it's out of context but you don't give two fucks about that.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> but apparently they aren't... given his lead in the polls with less than 30 days to go before the election
> 
> I think ya'll wish there was more to this story than there is... keep trying...I'm sure you and the five idiots on this board who believe this shit can make a difference....
> 
> btw...factcheck.org is the most reputable source for disputing bullshit claims.. no bullshit link or story you might've provided will carry more weight than factcheck.org.  sorry... no dice



Your factcheck.org material has to do with emails that were being sent out.
1. With the title 'Dreams of my Father'
2. With things unrelated to the quotes that the article cites

It is no suprise on my part the media has totally given Obama a pass on his racist comments.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> tell me the quote you want in context.  I gave you the context of the original quote provided by Jreeves.
> 
> if you have another one you want clarified you'll have to be more specific.
> 
> but I think you know it's out of context but you don't give two fucks about that.



I tell you what let's start with all the quotes cited in the Examiner article. Of course we both know that you can't clarify them cause a expert in African American politics said they would be a problem. The only problem with that assumption by that expert is that the media would be unbiased.....


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Your factcheck.org material has to do with emails that were being sent out.
> 1. With the title 'Dreams of my Father'
> 2. With things unrelated to the quotes that the article cites
> 
> It is no suprise on my part the media has totally given Obama a pass on his racist comments.



The quote you cited seems to have come directly FROM that email jreeves...do you deny that?  

you're pretending to be unaware that what you're doing is taking quotes out of context when we ALL know that's exactly what you've done.  Even the youtube you provided is nothing more than quotes taken out of context to garner the result you want.  stop playing fast and loose with the truth jreeves.  If you believe in what you're saying you don't need to LIE about it...the truth should be there without tricks and slight of hand editing.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> The quote you cited seems to have come directly *FROM that email jreeves...do you deny that? *
> 
> you're pretending to be unaware that what you're doing is taking quotes out of context when we ALL know that's exactly what you've done.  Even the youtube you provided is nothing more than quotes taken out of context to garner the result you want.  stop playing fast and loose with the truth jreeves.  If you believe in what you're saying you don't need to LIE about it...the truth should be there without tricks and slight of hand editing.



Yes I do, the quotes I cited came directly from the book, 'Dreams from my Father'. 

Either debunk the Examiner article based on it's merits or STFU?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

"Taken outta context" is such a convenient arguement when you don't like to face facts.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> "Taken outta context" is such a convenient arguement when you don't like to face facts.



I guess an *expert in African American Politics *took the quotes out of context as well... ** Of course only in Silence's world...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I guess an *expert in African American Politics *took the quotes out of context as well... ** Of course only in Silence's world...






her world scares the bejeesus outta me..


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I guess an *expert in African American Politics *took the quotes out of context as well... ** Of course only in Silence's world...



BTW...did you notice all of the MCcain/Palin connection is troubling...posts...

It is funny as hell....
Their Messiah is exposed as nothing more than a racist......

The Obama Kool-Aid Patrol is working overtime....


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

This is so pathetic. 

Do you McCain/Bush lovers really think an election is going to turn on a book Obama wrote ten years ago?

Do you really think anything Obama wrote in the book, indicates he's a hateful racist.   No, you don't.  You're lying.  You know Obama is not an overt hateful racist. 

You know you never ran out to buy Obama's book, you know you never listened to the book on tape, although you've tried to give the impression that you are experts on what was written in the book.  That was more lies on your part. 

You know that you're full of shit, and that you've been reduced to posting selective and out of context clips from rightwing websites and neocon emails. 

We know it.  You know it.   If you really think the only think the GOP stands for is lying, if your principles are so low that you feel compelled to lie on message boards because the party you vote for doesn't have anything tangible you can defend, I actually feel pity for you. 

It must suck to vote for a Party and not know why your doing it.  It must suck to have to lie, simply out of the fear that a black man, a Democrat no less, might get elected.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 5, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I see another scared little sheep!



I see scared little sheep everytime I turn on the news hearing them bashing Palin and everytime I log on to this forum and see 18,000 new Palin threads.

Funniest part is not one lie they've told has been proven true.  Scared.  Scared little sheep.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> This is so pathetic.
> 
> Do you McCain/Bush lovers really think an election is going to turn on a book Obama wrote ten years ago?
> 
> ...






we don't know anything. He has lied so much it is impossible to tell truth from lie.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> "Taken outta context" is such a convenient arguement when you don't like to face facts.



it's called reading comprehension.  you can't read one or two sentences and get the full meaning behind the entire paragraph.  

I read the passage in its entirety.  I didn't see what you saw and I doubt anyone without an agenda would see what you saw either.

you'll continue to believe what you want.  Makes no difference to me.  It's not like you might've voted for Obama anyway.

he's winning with independent voters and the more he gets attacked the better it will be for him.  Independents don't have a stomach for dirty politics.  McCain NEEDS to bring in independents AND moderate dems... he's losing them daily.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> it's called reading comprehension.  you can't read one or two sentences and get the full meaning behind the entire paragraph.
> 
> I read the passage in its entirety.  I didn't see what you saw and I doubt anyone without an agenda would see what you saw either.
> 
> ...






well then tell me what he meant when he said "Jewish doctors injected black babies with aids virus."?


----------



## Isolde (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> it's called reading comprehension.  you can't read one or two sentences and get the full meaning behind the entire paragraph.
> 
> I read the passage in its entirety.  I didn't see what you saw and I doubt anyone without an agenda would see what you saw either.
> 
> ...



I think the true independents have made up their minds already. The voting demographic the candidates are going after are the swing voters. Swing voters love shiny objects and they will knee jerk all the way to election day.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> well then tell me what he meant when he said "Jewish doctors injected black babies with aids virus."?



show me where OBAMA said that willow... or are you once again crediting Obama with the words of someone else?


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> This is so pathetic.
> 
> Do you McCain/Bush lovers really think an election is going to turn on a book Obama wrote ten years ago?
> 
> ...




From 'Dreams from my Father'....
Paperbook copy
Preface to the 2004 Edition...
pg.VII
"Almost a decade has passed since this book was first published. As I mention in the original introduction, the opportunity to write the book came while I was in law school, the result of my election as the first African-American president of the Harvard Law Review.......


What am I lying about again? Go to Barnes and Noble read this page and see if I am not speaking the truth?

Like I have said a *freaking expert in African American Politics *viewed the comments as troublesome for Obama. That is about as non-partisan source as I can provide to you.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> From 'Dreams from my Father'....
> Paperbook copy
> Preface to the 2004 Edition...
> pg.VII
> ...




We know you're lying.  Just like you lied about being supporting Hillary for president.   You didn't support Hillary for president.  Unless you were following orders from Rush Limbaugh to contribute to the Hillary campaign to muck up the democratic nomination. 

And we know you're lying that you ran out and bought Obama's book and read it cover to cover. 

Just stop.  This is embarrassing.   Dishonesty and lying are not appealing characteristics in a poster.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> From 'Dreams from my Father'....
> Paperbook copy
> Preface to the 2004 Edition...
> pg.VII
> ...




and like I said, clearly that person was WRONG!  perhaps he wasn't giving the American voter enough credit for being able to read and understand what Obama meant.  

swing voters aren't going to make up for the amount of new registered voters... and more dems are registering the REpubs.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> show me where OBAMA said that willow... or are you once again crediting Obama with the words of someone else?





I heard it on the tape. His words, his voice.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I heard it on the tape. His words, his voice.



you keep saying you heard it on the tape... do you OWN this tape or are you talking about the youtube providing in the first post?  

I listened/watched the video... it's clips and snippets taken out of context and cut mid-sentence to get the desired result. 

willow, I'm not sure why I thought you were smarter than that.  It's clear you're a dumbfuck.  

I googled this comment and the only thing I came up with was some reference to Steven Cokely, an aide to the mayor of Chicago, who in 1989 who said this.  

Jeremiah Wright and Black Conspiracy Theories

the black community unfortunately is much more inclined to believe the government is against them simply based on their treatment historically by that government.  

It doesn't make anymore sense than the whites who believe they've been abducted by aliens or had encounters with ghosts.  

perhaps you should try to find FACTS before you make yourself look even more pathetic and stupid than you already do... if that's even possible.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> and like I said, clearly that person was WRONG!  perhaps he wasn't giving the American voter enough credit for being able to read and understand what Obama meant.
> 
> swing voters aren't going to make up for the amount of new registered voters... and more dems are registering the REpubs.



During college, Obama disapproved of what he called other &#8220;half-breeds&#8221; who gravitated toward whites instead of blacks. And yet after college, *he once fell in love with a white woman, only to push her away when he concluded he would have to assimilate into her world, not the other way around*. He later married a black woman.

There were enough of us on campus to constitute a tribe, and when it came to hanging out many of us chose to function like a tribe, staying close together, traveling in packs,&#8221; he wrote. &#8220;It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.&#8221;

&#8220;To admit our doubt and confusion to whites, to open up our psyches to general examination by those who had caused so much of the damage in the first place, seemed ludicrous, itself an expression of self-hatred,&#8221; he wrote.

The emotion between the races could never be pure,&#8221; he laments in &#8220;Dreams.&#8221; &#8220;Even love was tarnished by the desire to find in the other some element that was missing in ourselves. Whether we sought out our demons or salvation, the other race would always remain just that: menacing, alien, and apart.&#8221;

&#8220;That hate hadn't gone away,&#8221; he wrote, blaming &#8220;white people &#8212; some cruel, some ignorant, sometimes a single face, sometimes just a faceless image of a system claiming power over our lives.&#8221;

He wrote in &#8220;Dreams&#8221; that the revelation caused &#8220;ugly words to flash across my mind. Uncle Tom. Collaborator. House ******.&#8221;



These are from the Examiner article...
You can start showing context for these comments, I will provide more tommorow for you if you would like?


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

ok and?

he struggled with being half-white/half-black... is that a shock to you?  He didn't grow up in 2008 where mixed race couple and mixed race children are common place these days.

Society looked at him as a black man.... he was expected to act like a black man and if he didn't act "black enough" he was outcast by blacks.  It seems to have been a problem he had early in his campaign in fact...where he was mistrusted by the black community because they weren't sure he was "black enough" to truly represent them.  

He can't win for losing this argument either way.

If he had gravitated towards whites he'd been seen as a traitor to his black history...but since he gravitated towards blacks he's a racist who hates whites.  

It's utter bullshit and I think somewhere in that black hole you call a heart, you know it.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> you keep saying you heard it on the tape... do you OWN this tape or are you talking about the youtube providing in the first post?
> 
> I listened/watched the video... it's clips and snippets taken out of context and cut mid-sentence to get the desired result.
> 
> ...





okay asswipe, it's clear you cannot tell me what he meant by that so stop stuttering, you are making yourself look dumb.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> okay asswipe, it's clear you cannot tell me what he meant by that so stop stuttering, you are making yourself look dumb.



well asswipe YOU can't provide me with an unedited version of him saying it.. so without the context of what he's saying how the fuck would I know what he meant?  is he repeating something someone else said and in the next second refuting it?  is he himself saying he believes it?  I wouldn't know UNLESS I hear the tape unedited...unlike you, I won't make a snap judgement based on a snippet that someone cobbled together to give the result they were looking for.  

if you can provide the statement in it's entirety I'll gladly try to tell you what I THINK he means.  Until then... you're just being a stupid fuck.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> well asswipe YOU can't provide me with an unedited version of him saying it.. so without the context of what he's saying how the fuck would I know what he meant?  is he repeating something someone else said and in the next second refuting it?  is he himself saying he believes it?  I wouldn't know UNLESS I hear the tape unedited...unlike you, I won't make a snap judgement based on a snippet that someone cobbled together to give the result they were looking for.
> 
> if you can provide the statement in it's entirety I'll gladly try to tell you what I THINK he means.  Until then... you're just being a stupid fuck.





again we provided you with what we provided you. Want more? go get it your own damn self. What is this shit with you smarmey little school girls bossing everybody around, I heard his voice and his words he precisely said "Jewish doctors injected black babies with the aids virus" Now if your are too goddamn stupid to put that into context for me I can't help you. You need to go water the mulberry bush. Fuck Face.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> During college, Obama disapproved of what he called other half-breeds who gravitated toward whites instead of blacks. And yet after college, *he once fell in love with a white woman, only to push her away when he concluded he would have to assimilate into her world, not the other way around*. He later married a black woman.
> 
> There were enough of us on campus to constitute a tribe, and when it came to hanging out many of us chose to function like a tribe, staying close together, traveling in packs, he wrote. It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.
> 
> ...



Welcome to growing up biracial in America.   Funny that you'll explain away McCain's comments, but not Obamas.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> well asswipe *YOU can't provide me with an unedited version of him saying it.. so without the context of what he's saying how the fuck would I know what he meant*?  is he repeating something someone else said and in the next second refuting it?  is he himself saying he believes it?  I wouldn't know UNLESS I hear the tape unedited...unlike you, I won't make a snap judgement based on a snippet that someone cobbled together to give the result they were looking for.
> 
> if you can provide the statement in it's entirety I'll gladly try to tell you what I THINK he means.  Until then... you're just being a stupid fuck.






your claim was that you supposedly read the fucking book. Right fuck face?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> During college, Obama disapproved of what he called other &#8220;half-breeds&#8221; who gravitated toward whites instead of blacks. And yet after college, *he once fell in love with a white woman, only to push her away when he concluded he would have to assimilate into her world, not the other way around*. He later married a black woman.
> 
> There were enough of us on campus to constitute a tribe, and when it came to hanging out many of us chose to function like a tribe, staying close together, traveling in packs,&#8221; he wrote. &#8220;It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.&#8221;
> 
> ...




So you lied. 

You're reading from some article. 

You don't have the book and you didn't read it.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> So you lied.
> 
> You're reading from some article.
> 
> You don't have the book and you didn't read it.





everybody lied in your retarted world fuck face.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

jreeves said:


> During college, Obama disapproved of what he called other half-breeds who gravitated toward whites instead of blacks. And yet after college, *he once fell in love with a white woman, only to push her away when he concluded he would have to assimilate into her world, not the other way around*. He later married a black woman.
> 
> There were enough of us on campus to constitute a tribe, and when it came to hanging out many of us chose to function like a tribe, staying close together, traveling in packs, he wrote. It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.
> 
> ...




So, not only did you lie about having Obama's book, but the fact that you are expressing faux outrage about these statements shows you to be either an incredibly shallow person, or an outright partisan hack. 

I don't see anything outrageous in these statements.   They're honest.  They're truthful.  I don't know what kind of charmed life you've lived, but when most of us are teenagers or young adults, we struggle with a lot of confusion.  

Growing up as a biracial person I'm sure has its own challenges.   I think its pretty honest to write a book, that exposes the biases and challenges one has to face.   I used to have feelings about race and religion when I was a teenager that I'm not proud of now.  I grew out of them.   A lot of us do.    

That's part of growing up.  How old are you dude?


----------



## greenpartyaz (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> do you also take what those people say and twist and turn it to make your agenda for you?  if you do, then you are as guilty as those here.  If you only read it to get additional information and the gleen some kind of understanding about those you disagree with then that is different.



No, I don't "spin" things that I read to solidify a particular agenda.


----------



## Silence (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> again we provided you with what we provided you. Want more? go get it your own damn self. What is this shit with you smarmey little school girls bossing everybody around, I heard his voice and his words he precisely said "Jewish doctors injected black babies with the aids virus" Now if your are too goddamn stupid to put that into context for me I can't help you. You need to go water the mulberry bush. Fuck Face.



so you can't provide the unedited version... 

yet you want to present as your evidence as doctored up youtube video made by some hack who pieced together snippets of things that Obama said or snippets from his book and you think we (or I) should just blindly accept what you're saying?

go fuck yourself asshole.  You are a piece of shit.  pure and simple.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> So, not only did you lie about having Obama's book, but the fact that you are expressing faux outrage about these statements shows you to be either an incredibly shallow person, or an outright partisan hack.
> 
> I don't see anything outrageous in these statements.   They're honest.  They're truthful.  I don't know what kind of charmed life you've lived, but when most of us are teenagers or young adults, we struggle with a lot of confusion.
> 
> ...



I didn't lie about shit...dumbass...I got the 2004 paper edition...ask me anything that is in the book. I will give you the answer. I asked he/she to refute the article because obviously she doesn't believe a thing I say. Because she is sipping on the Obama Kool-Aid. The article contains quotes that are racist in nature. In order for somebody to view it objectively, do this turn all the races in the quote to the direct opposite race. Now imagine the book was written by Mccain, you libtards would be foaming at the mouth in anger.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Silence said:


> ok and?
> 
> he struggled with being half-white/half-black... is that a shock to you?  He didn't grow up in 2008 where mixed race couple and mixed race children are common place these days.
> 
> ...



Then in his book where he refers to whites as menacing, that's just cause he trying to gravitate toward his black hertiage correct?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 5, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> again we provided you with what we provided you. Want more? go get it your own damn self. What is this shit with you smarmey little school girls bossing everybody around, I heard his voice and his words he precisely said "Jewish doctors injected black babies with the aids virus" Now if your are too goddamn stupid to put that into context for me I can't help you. You need to go water the mulberry bush. Fuck Face.




Calm down, little girl. 

I know you're lying.  Either that, or you are an incredible ignoramus. 

You don't really believe Obama is an overt, hateful racist.  I know you don't.  Because the vetting of the american political system would never allow an overt racist to become a presidential nominee of a major party.  They would crash and burn long before they ever got near the white house. 

You don't really believe obama is a racist.  Just like I don't really believe McCain is a traitor for having some dubious dealings with groups that have ties to islamic jihaddists in kosovo. 

We know you just need to grasp onto some phony smear of obama because you can't think of any legitimate reasons to vote for, or defend the policies of the GOP or the Bush adminstration. 

Its okay.  If this the the depth you feel you need to sink to remain politically relevant, that's your choice. 

But, we still know you're lying.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 5, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Calm down, little girl.
> 
> I know you're lying.  Either that, or you are an incredible ignoramus.
> 
> ...



Again provide the context of Obama's racist quotes from the book 'Dreams from my Father' that was written about in a reputable article or can you?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 6, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Again provide the context of Obama's racist quotes from the book 'Dreams from my Father' that was written about in a reputable article or can you?







She cannot, she is a liar!


----------



## Silence (Oct 6, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> She cannot, she is a liar!



see that's the beautiful thing...we're not the ones making the claim.  We don't need to prove you're wrong...you need to prove you're right!  

It's ridiculous that you think because you lift one sentence out of an entire paragraph and print it that suddenly that makes Obama a racist.  

one or both of you have the book...it's clear you're making shit up otherwise you'd have further evidence.  

you're both pathetic.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 6, 2008)

500 Sermons over 20 years and Obama had no clue about Wright's controversial opinions. Spare me.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H64yKJhB528&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H64yKJhB528&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 6, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> 500 Sermons over 20 years and Obama had no clue about Wright's controversial opinions. Spare me.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H64yKJhB528&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H64yKJhB528&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



And how many of those 500 sermons were controversial?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 6, 2008)

Silence said:


> see that's the beautiful thing...we're not the ones making the claim.  We don't need to prove you're wrong...you need to prove you're right!
> 
> It's ridiculous that you think because you lift one sentence out of an entire paragraph and print it that suddenly that makes Obama a racist.
> 
> ...





That's where you are wong! I don't have to prove anything! I get to say and to believe anything I choose and that puts you weenies in a snit. You still haven't told us why Obama said "Jewish doctors inject black babies with aids" and what he meant by it. You have read the book so you are in the know. Can you tell us? Will you tell us. Or are you just going to revert back to your pathetic pattern of name calling?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 6, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> And how many of those 500 sermons were controversial?





don't know, but one is enough. Church thought the were something to behold too, put them on CD and DVD and put them in the lobby to sell.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 6, 2008)

Silence said:


> *see that's the beautiful thing...we're not the ones making the claim.  We don't need to prove you're wrong...you need to prove you're right!  *It's ridiculous that you think because you lift one sentence out of an entire paragraph and print it that suddenly that makes Obama a racist.
> 
> one or both of you have the book...it's clear you're making shit up otherwise you'd have further evidence.
> 
> you're both pathetic.



I already proved he made racist comments, if you say it's taken out of context then you need to show how so? *If not, the racist statements are clearly made and an expert in African American Politics agrees with me.*


----------

